# Snoeken an de Polders



## the doctor (11. Februar 2006)

Ahoi.....
Heute morgen sind wir mal ganz spontan nach Holland aufgebrochen um den Hechten mal nachzustellen.
Nachdem wir uns die Karten geholt haben gings dann los.#6
Flott noch auf die Landkarte geguckt und mal ein paar Polder, von den Vielen rausgespickt um diese zu beangeln!
Erst  dachten wir, es sei in der "Pfütze"( 4m breit und 80cm -100cm tief) viel zu flach um dort einen Fisch zu fangen!
Aber nach kurzer Zeit änderte sich das und Stefan hatte den ersten Hecht von etwa 50cm an der Rute!!!
Da war nartürlich volle Motivation angesagt und die müden Beine und Arme machten noch bis zum späten Nachmittag mit:m
Kurz darauf konnte ich einen ca.70er Hecht überlisten, leider hatte der sich aber nach versuchten Handlandungen abgeschüttelt.( Egal, er durfte ja sowieso wieder schwimmen)
Darauf hin bekam ich dann einen Hammerbiss:k:m
92cm geballte Power setzten sich in bewegung, aber nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich siegen, fotografieren und ihn zurück setzen#6
Wenig später bekam ich dann noch 2 Bisse bzw. Fehlattacken, konnte aber nichts verwerten.....
Nun war Mo Jones am Zug und durfte dann seinen ersten Hecht mit 69cm in der Hand halten! GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Am Nachmittag lag Stefan noch einen drauf und erwischte noch einen Hecht mit auch etwa 50cm
Lucio, der alte Zanderknaller ging leider leer aus......Schade!!!!

Aber so, war es ein richtig geiler Tag!!!!  und ich konnte meinen persönlichen Rekordhecht auch noch in so einer Pfütze fangen:m
Stünde er senkrecht im Wasser, würde bestimmt der Kopf rausgucken:q

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6797/77ln.jpg


----------



## Lucio (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

War echt mal wieder ein super Tag, an dem nicht nur gut gefangen, sondern wie eigentlich immer auch richtig gut gelacht wurde:q
Tja, leider blieb ich Schneider und meinen "heiligen" Yo-Zuri hab ich auch noch versenkt:c
Trotzdem wars geil, und bestimmt nicht das letzte ma dass wir snoeken fahrn:q:q:q:q


Lucio


----------



## mo jones (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

|wavey: 
war ein echt goiler tach #6
und dann direkt zwei besondere snoeks :q

@doc: danke für den glückwunsch, das wird, hoff ich, wohl nicht  dein größter  bleiben

snoeken=zoeken und wir werden bald wieder zoeken :k :q

@ lucio :  kann ja nicht immer klappen |pftroest: , aber dafür sind dir ja die maassnoeks ja sehr woll gesonnen #6 

gruß 
 mo 

p.s.: @ lucio: ich brauchte gott sei dank keinen schnee aus meiner bude raus schöppen


----------



## Martin001 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Petri zu Euren schönen Fischen:m

Kann es auch kaum noch erwarten wieder an die Polder zu Fahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

_Gratuliere zu den tollen Fängen#6.Bin vor zig-Jahren das letzte Mal in Vinkeveen gewesen. Gibt es noch das Hotel t´Mertje? Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir dazu Auskunft geben könntet._


----------



## Fledi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Glückwunsch Euch Hechtspezis, (auch wenn einer Schneider blieb)
bei soviel "Petri heil"  in ich überzeugt, daß es für Euch ein super Tag war.
Herzlich Grüße und weiterhin viel Glück
Fledi


----------



## the doctor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				Dieter1952 schrieb:
			
		

> _Gratuliere zu den tollen Fängen#6.Bin vor zig-Jahren das letzte Mal in Vinkeveen gewesen. Gibt es noch das Hotel t´Mertje? Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir dazu Auskunft geben könntet._



daruaf haben wir weniger geachtet:q 
Hatten noch nicht einmal die Zeit, den Ort näher zu erkunden:q
schick doch einfach mal ne email an das VVV (Touristeninformation)
Die sind wirklich sehr freundlich und können ausreichend Deutsch


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> daruaf haben wir weniger geachtet:q
> Hatten noch nicht einmal die Zeit, den Ort näher zu erkunden:q
> schick doch einfach mal ne email an das VVV (Touristeninformation)
> Die sind wirklich sehr freundlich und können ausreichend Deutsch


 
_Danke:m Ab wann ist Hechtschonzeit?_


----------



## the doctor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				Dieter1952 schrieb:
			
		

> _Danke:m Ab wann ist Hechtschonzeit?_



Ende März ist Schluss, bis zum 1. Juli.
Aber ab dem 1.Juni darf darf schon mit Kunstködern geangelt werden.
Hechte müssen aber grundsätzlich zurückgesetzt werden, neben Karpfen#6


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Klingt nach ner super Tour.

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Petri Marcel und Co
ja hat ja endlich mo, mal wieder was gefangen #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

bbbboooooaaaarrrr nicht schlecht wär ich doch mal mitgefahren  jetzt hab ich hummeln im hintern und muss noch 5 tage überstehen .
super bericht 
gruß rolf


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

@doctor 
Petri zu den Fängen, schöner Bericht mit Bilder.

Der Fisch auf den ersten Bildern sieht ja echt geil aus,
aber der Fänger#d #d


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Glückwunsch......Schaut so aus, als ürde ich immer zu weit fahren, da kann man ja noch mal ein paar Kilometer sparen.....

Herr Doctor, was ist denn das für eine Rute, mit der sie die dicken Hechtdamen da verführen?

Apropos Pfütze:
Ich habe mal im Sommer in einem Polder, der nur 1,5m breit und geschätzte 30cm tief war nen Hecht gefangen.... das ist den Fischen total egal.

Gruß

und jetzt muss ich noch ein bisschen jammern....ich will auch wieder los. In zwei, drei Wochen bin ich mit meiner Arbeit durch, dann fahre ich auch als erste Amtshandlung noch mal in die Richtung.


----------



## svitti (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Ja meine Glückwüsche Marcel und Die Trupe super Fische und wie Sissi schon sagte ich kann die 5 Tage nicht mähr abwarten ich und sissi Haben schon die Köderfische am Hacken :q.

Tolle Bilder weiter so:m


----------



## marca (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Ich glaube,ich lese nicht richtig!!!???
Der mo hat doch tatsächlich und endlich mal seinen ersten Pike gefangen!!
Glückwunsch!!!
Auch an den Rest der Truppe mal ein kräftiges Petri.
War ja ein toller tag für Euch(fast)alle.
Und das lucio mit den Hechten auf Kriegsfuß steht wissen wir ja nun nach der letzten versuchten Handlandung meines Hechtes!!


----------



## Lucio (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Und das lucio mit den Hechten auf Kriegsfuß steht wissen wir ja nun nach der letzten versuchten Handlandung meines Hechtes!!



marca du alter *Handschuhlander*:q, kann mich nicht erinnern dass *Du* mal nen Hecht gefangen hättest|kopfkrat:q


----------



## marca (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Also,gefangen war der!!
Auch schön an der forellenrute ausgedrillt.
Ist mir dann nur so ein kleines Wölfchen draufgefallen.
Da war er ab!!!
Kann mir denken, dass du dich daran nicht erinnern kannst/willst!


----------



## the doctor (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Rotauge: Nein, wir haben keine Drogen genommen Wir sind nur nicht Fotogeen

@Günni: Das ist ne Monterra Jerk von Ron Thomsen. Gut und günstig Sie gehört eigentlich meinem Bruder, der zu selten angelt


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Petri zu den Fängen & der schönen Zeit die ihr hattet...#6

the doctor#dsollst doch nicht immer wieder diese Coffeeshop´s aufsuchen vor dem Angeln:q


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

ja ja das ist das resultat wenn man der sucht nicht wiederstehen kann

petri allen fängern und ausserdem marcel hat immer diesen gesichtsausdruck bei solchen schönen fischen aber das liegt an dem sinkenden adrenalien nach soo einem drill

in vier tage sind wir ja in de vlietlanden und da werden wir wohl jede stunde so ein gesichtsausdruck sehen 


tot ziens


----------



## hornfisk (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

#6 #6Yo, war ein geiler Tag. Meine Kleinen Hechte hätten nur ein wenig grösser ausfallen können.:q 
Auf jedenfall war der hecht vom doctor echt ne wucht und daß mo jones seinen ersten hecht gefangen hat ist zusätzlich spitze.
lucio wird uns dafür noch das ein oder andere mal den hecht vor der Nase wegschnappen, garantiert.
Auf jedenfall müssen wir so ein Tripp schnellstmöglich wiederholen, es kribbelt schon wieder in den Fingern.

@the doctor: das foto von deinem hecht, konnte ich noch nicht zu dir schicken,muss es noch ein bißchen bearbeiten, kommt aber garantiert noch bei dir an. #6 #6


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Apropos wiederholen... der Doc hat mich jetzt heiß gemacht....bekommen wir am Wochenende ne Mannschaft für ne Anschlusstour von Aachen aus zusammen?

Der Plan wäre möglicherweise:

Abfahrt ca. 8 Uhr

Um zehn beim VVV Papiere organisieren

Um halb elf volle Drillbereitschaft herstellen

abends um 18Uhr abhauen

entspannt um 20 Uhr in AC

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Gut gemacht,  Männers!#6

Sowas wollen wir in dieser trostlosen, von Kälte, zugefrorenen Gewässern und Raubfischschonzeiten geprägten Zeit sehen, mehr davon!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Ups........,
da ist ja Fisch drinn? lach

Ich war vor über 10 Jahren mal mit 3 Freunden in einer Pension dort um auf Hecht zu angeln.
Wir hatten uns 2 Boote geliehen und das ganze Wochenende einen Fisch gesehen,den gerade einer vom Land aus gefangen hatte.

Wenn du dort keine Karte oder Kompass hast,dann kommst nie wieder nach hause,soviele Grachten gibt es da! hi

Aber es war ein Tolles Wochenende über Weihnachten dort,
da wir immer schön rennen mit unseren Booten gefahren sind.

Aber in der Pension wo wir waren,hat das ganze Wochenende keiner einen Fisch gefangen!
Aber das Bier war gut Abends an der Theke!!!! grins......

Na ja,so kanns eben auch gehen.

Aber es ist eine Superschöne Ecke dort!!!!

Nur mal so gelabert hier.........

.........Gruß Dirk


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

tja   da unsere hardcore truppe schon in de vlietlanden sein wird      werden wir wohl  nicht dabei sein 



tot ziens 

krauthi


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Jo Dirk!!!!!

Habe auch erst mal gestaunt, wie viel Wasser dort ist!!!!
Ist ja fast so wie in Venedig!!:m
Na klar.....Es wird mit Sicherheit Tage geben, wo vielleicht garnichts läuft
Ich finde es einfach nur schön dort oben#6


----------



## mo jones (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

@ marca
also muss ich doch nicht für den ersten pike nach irland fahren 

aber irland steht bei mir neben marokko, ebro und schweden oben auf der liste  :q

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

So, zurück von der Anschlusstour.

Ich gebe dem Doctore recht, das die Gegend super ist, aber man muss sagen, das das Gewässer nicht etwa ein Netz von Gräben sondern eher ein See mit vielen Inseln ist.
Das hat unmittelbare konsequenzen für Uferangler, ohne Boot lassen sich nur "winzige" Teile des Gewässers beangeln, zusätzlich ist ein großer Teil durch die Bebauung etc. unzugänglich.

Die verbleibenden, erreichbaren Gräben sind zu einem großen Teil nur 10 bis 20cm tief, eher mau.
Das trotzdem viel Wasser zum angeln bleibt spricht für den Gewässerreichtum.....
Und noch eine Sache: Durch die "kleine" Zahl von Uferangelstellen ist der Druck auf diese hoch, wir haben gestern zimlich viele Angler gesehen. 
Ich bin gestern drei mal von deutschen Anglern auf der Staße angesprochen worden, dass nichts laufen würde und die wissen wollten, ob bzw. wo man denn was fangen könnte. 
Ich habe das immer freundlich verneint, ich hoffe es waren keine Boardkollegen dabei....:q 
Alles in allem muss ich sagen, das die Polder in Nordholland wesentlich Uferangler-freundlicher sind, aber zum Glück habe ich Depp mir in meiner Fischgeilheit erstmal ne Jahreskarte gekauft, ohne zu überlegen  #d #q :q :q :q 

Zum Angeln (endlich #d )

Gefangen haben wir ganz ordentlich, ich mehr, der Kollege weniger:q 
Der erste Versuch war ein Graben direkt an der Straße, der erstmal gut aussah, aber nach meiner Einschätzung auf Grund der exponierten Lage überfischt ist.
Eine Stunde lang war nichts, dann gabs pro Nase einen Polder-Standart-Hecht (PSH, immer zwischen 45 und 65 cm groß, stürtzt sich auf alles was reinpasst).
Diverse rumfahrerei zwecks Angelstellensuche erspare ich euch jetzt mal....
Eine andere Stelle brachte mir noch einen hart erarbeiteten PSH, der Kollege ging leer aus.
Dann sind wir an eine Stelle gekommen, an der ich normalerweise sofort wieder eingepackt hätte, weil ich ihr nichts zugetraut hätte, aber manchmal hat man ja dieses spezielle Gefühl....egal, rein in die unglaublichste Polderaction meines lebens:

Erster Wurf, drei kleine Multikurbelumdrehungen - Fest. Ein Fisch gibt ordentlich Gas und zu meiner Überraschung kommt eine schöne Schleie an Land.
Zweiter Wurf - Fest. Ein guter Hecht kommt wie Spargel aus dem Wasser und steigt aus.
Das geht jetzt für ca 70 bis 100m Ufer so weiter, alle drei Würfe gibts einen Biss. Vier kann ich landen, fünf weitere steigen teilweise in spektakulären aktionen aus, dabei ein richtig guter, der schon vorne liegt. Als ich die Zange mit einer Hand aus der Tasche rausfummele und einhändig den Fotoapperat klarmachen will spuckt er mir den Wobbler vor die Füße. Selber schuld, aber erstens egal und zweitens gilt der, weil mit der Hand brührt, zumindest als halb gefangen:m  .
Dazu kommen noch mindestens zwei krasse Fehlatacken, die ich gesehen habe (die ballern einfach nen halben Meter vorbei #d )
Die geilste aktion war aber ein PSH, der den Wobbler direkt nach dem Wurf von der Oberfläche gepflückt hat, ohne das Wasser zu bewegen. Der Wobbler kommt auf und wird im gleichen Moment nach unten gezogen. Ich war so baff dass ich fast vergessen hätte, anzuschlagen, aber eben nur fast.....
Dazu gibts noch zwei Brassen, einen kapitalen Krebs und eine gewaltige Wurzel.
Der Kollege bleibt hartnäckig bei seinem Gufi, lehnt jedes Köderangebot ab und fängt nichts, selber schuld#c .
Das krasse ist, das die Fische auf ein paar Metern gestapelt waren. Davor und dahinter ging einfach garnichts obwohl eigentlich alles gleich war.#c 

Die lustigste Aktion war aber ein Hase, der vor einem Hund flüchtete und an einem Kanal gebremmst wurde. Ein beherzter Satz, der Hase landet im Wasser und schwimmt einfach weg......das beweist, das der Lebensraum die Bewohner prägt. Der hatte bestimmt Schwimmhäute, so schnell wie der im Wasser unterwegs war.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hi Gunni,

schöner Bericht von dir!#h

Das war doch alles andere, als ein langweiliger Angeltag. 
Über den Erwerb der Jahreskarte würd ich mich nicht ärgern - gibt bestimmt noch jede Menge interessanter Gewässer zu erkunden. Die Federaties sind doch meist riesengroß.

Hoffe, demnächst auch mal wieder nach Holland zu kommen und dann endlich meine neue Harrison einweihen zu können.


----------



## Waller-Thomas (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo Frank 

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, hätten wir wohl doch holland heute unsicher machen können.#c


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo



> Das war doch alles andere, als ein langweiliger Angeltag.
> Über den Erwerb der Jahreskarte würd ich mich nicht ärgern - gibt bestimmt noch jede Menge interessanter Gewässer zu erkunden. Die Federaties sind doch meist riesengroß.


 
Ärgern tue ich mich natürlich nicht.....das war ein super Tag.
Außerdem hast du natürlich recht, Wasser gibt es dort natürlich extrem viel. Ich meine auch nur das Gebiet um Vinkeveen, das ist fürs Uferangeln suboptimal, das geht in NH einfach besser.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				Waller-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank
> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, hätten wir wohl doch holland heute unsicher machen können.#c




Thomas, ich guck garnicht raus - müsst ich mich ja ärgern!


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

hallo jungs
tolle fische und bilder,aber:
darf ich euch mal einen tipp geben(nicht böse gemeint,habe den fehler auch schon gemacht,und bereut)
auf den bildern ist zu sehen ,wie ihr fast alle fische beim fotos machen in die kiemendeckel greift.das ist nicht so toll.wie gesagt ich habe das auch schon gemacht,bis ich mal die hände voller blut hatte.wenn ihr die fische zurücksetzt dann umfasst sie doch am körper mit beiden händen,die bilder sehen genauso toll aus.wie gesagt will nicht meckern oder so,nur ein tipp.


----------



## vertikal (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo allrounderab,

wenn du's richtig machst, passiert beim Kiemengriff nix. So ist die Handlandung eigentlich für den Fisch die schonendste Methode. 
Und auf dem Foto schau ich mir lieber den Fisch an; meine Hände kenn ich ja schon.:q


----------



## Paragon (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Mal ne kurze Frage, sind das in der Gegend alles Vereinsgewässer, oder gibt es dort auch Polder, die mit der großen Vergunning befischt werden dürfen???

Habe früher in Schleswig Holstein in ähnlichen Gewässern sehr gut gefangen und irgendwie juckt es wieder Hechten in 30 cm tiefem Wasser nachzustellen....

Wäre Euch für kompetente Auskunft dankbar,

Tschö
Paragon


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob nicht am Donnerstag noch eine kleine Tour stattfinden muss.....|kopfkrat #d #d #d 



Gruß


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				Paragon schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kurze Frage, sind das in der Gegend alles Vereinsgewässer, oder gibt es dort auch Polder, die mit der großen Vergunning befischt werden dürfen???
> 
> Habe früher in Schleswig Holstein in ähnlichen Gewässern sehr gut gefangen und irgendwie juckt es wieder Hechten in 30 cm tiefem Wasser nachzustellen....
> 
> ...


 
hy du brauchst noch eine extra karte für die polder bekommst du bei der vvv kostet 17,50,-


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Am 01.03.06 beginnt an den Poldern die Hechtschonzeit......

Darum muss ich noch mal vorher ans Wasser, irgendwann an diesen unsäglichen Karnevalstagen.

Wenn sich jemand, aus organisatorischen Gründen möglichst aus AC, anschließen will wäre das eine super Sache.

Ich bin mir selber noch nicht so klar, wann es los gehen soll, aber im Grunde spricht eigentlich nichts gegen Donnerstag, am Wochenende ist doch viel los.

Das einzig ätzende ist die Fahrerei, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, kostet das immer noch weniger als ein Kneipenabend, zumindest wenn man was davon haben will....:q  .
Dafür gibt es aber ein super Wasser, und wenn nicht alles schief geht dank Entnahmeverbot für Hecht auch einigermaßen sicher Fisch.

Wer Lust hat, soll sich mal melden, dann sehen wir weiter....

Gruß


----------



## Acharaigas (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs
> auf den bildern ist zu sehen ,wie ihr fast alle fische beim fotos machen in die kiemendeckel greift.das ist nicht so toll.wie gesagt ich habe das auch schon gemacht,bis ich mal die hände voller blut hatte.wenn ihr die fische zurücksetzt dann umfasst sie doch am körper mit beiden händen,die bilder sehen genauso toll aus.wie gesagt will nicht meckern oder so,nur ein tipp.




Gerade die Methode die du vorschlägst ist für den Fisch sehr unvorteilhaft, da er zum einen viel Schleimhaut verliert, zum anderen sehr schnell aus den Händen rutscht und sich womöglich bei einem Sturz auf den Boden verletzt. 
Prinzipiell ist ein sicher ausgeübter Kiemengriff (Zeige- und Mittelfinger durch die Kiemenspalte vor den ersten Kiemenbogen einführen, mit den Daumen am seitlichen Unterkiefer von außen fixieren und den Fisch ohne den Kiemendeckel abzuspreizen hochheben) das beste für Fische bis ca 75 bis 80 cm. Ab der Größe empfiehlt es sich den Fisch mit Kiemengriff zu greifen und zusätzlich mit der zweiten Hand am Bauch zu stützen und waagrecht aus dem Wasser zu heben. Somit werden mögliche Verletzungen an den inneren Organen und der Wirbelsäule vermieden, was geschehen kann wenn der Fisch senkrecht gehalten wird. Bitte Hände vorher nass machen. 
Fische die releast werden sollen am besten gar nicht erst aus dem Wasser nehmen sondern im Wasser abhacken, sofern möglich.

greetz


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

So....wieder da.

Der glücklicherweise schnellentschlossene Boardkollege Robi_N und meine Wenigkeit waren heute trotz katastrophaler Wetterprognose (Maximal 3° mit Schneeregen) nochmal los, um Hechte zu zanken.

Nach einer reibungslosen Anfahrt und problemlosen Papierorganisation mussten wir erstmal feststellen, das die Polder teilweise zugefroren waren, trotzdem haben wir schnell eine Angelstelle aufgetan. Das Eis ist im laufe des Tages weitgehend aufgetaut, und wieder erwarten haben die Fische trotz des extrem kalten Wassers einigermaßen gebissen.

Ich bin müde, deshalb kurz:

Robi_N sind zwei gute Fische leider im Drill ausgestiegen, dazu kommen einige zum Teil zimlich deftige und spektakuläre Fehlbisse (darunter ein wirklich Guter, der den Super-ShadRap zimlich krass angegangen ist), solche Tage gibt es bedauerlicherweise eben auch.

Ich habe fünf Hechte verhaften können und noch mal so viele sind ausgestiegen.
Trotz der Tatsache, dass meine Digicam mitsamt Freundin im Urlaub weilt, gibts dank meinem bestens ausgestatteten Mitangler zur Abwechselung noch mal zwei Bilder, leider nur der zweitbeste Fisch des Tages und eine Hechtfritte, zum Abschluss des Tages im Straßengraben verhaftet.

http://img467.*ih.us/img467/4240/dsc007523bz.jpg

http://img483.*ih.us/img483/858/dsc007549up.jpg

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, auch dank meines sehr umgänglichen Mitangers ein gelungener Tag, sogar das wetter hatte ein einsehen, zwar gabs abends Eis in den Ringen aber immerhin keinen Schnee.....

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Wollt ihr mal über mich lachen? Also....

zwei Fische konnten nicht fotografiert werden, weil robi_N ein gutes Stück weiter angelte und mich wegen dem Wind nicht gehört hat. Es gibt aber noch ein drittes Foto, das eigentlich in den Geheimarchiven bzw im Datennirvana verschwinden sollte, erstens, weil der Hecht mit geschätzten 55cm zimlich lausig ist und zweitens weil ich selten dümmlich aus der Wäsche schaue und sehr unvorteilhaft am Kanal hocke....:m 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/8886/dsc007534ew.jpg


----------



## the doctor (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wollt ihr mal über mich lachen? Also....
> 
> zwei Fische konnten nicht fotografiert werden, weil robi_N ein gutes Stück weiter angelte und mich wegen dem Wind nicht gehört hat. Es gibt aber noch ein drittes Foto, das eigentlich in den Geheimarchiven bzw im Datennirvana verschwinden sollte, erstens, weil der Hecht mit geschätzten 55cm zimlich lausig ist und zweitens weil ich selten dümmlich aus der Wäsche schaue und sehr unvorteilhaft am Kanal hocke....:m



Da haste recht|supergri quatsch....soll ja keine Modenschau werden:m
Da habt ihr ja nen schönen Tag gehabt#6
und der Erfolgswobbler war der SSR ?


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo



> Da haste recht|supergri quatsch....soll ja keine Modenschau werden:m


 
Ja, stimmt, aber ein wenig eitel ist man halt schon.... immerhin hat es einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.

Schön wars auch, aber angeln ist meistens schön, auf jeden Fall besser als die meisten anderen Sachen. Ich könnte ja schon wieder los...#q 

Wir haben eigentlich meine gesammelten Wobbler durchprobiert und im Endeffekt hat alles Bisse gebracht und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Leuten habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem SSR gemacht, man muss nur die Originaldrillinge austauschen, das sind bessere Räucherhaken.

Die vielen Aussteiger, die es an den Poldern immer gibt, erkläre ich mir so:

- das Wasser ist Flach, die Fische greifen den Köder eigentlich fast immer von der Seite und nicht von unten an (wie auch in 50cm Wassersäule), das ist fürs haken suboptimal 
- Die Fische sind meist kleiner, ein SSR z.B. passt nicht ganz ins Maul
-im flachen Wasser kommen die Fische sofort an die Oberfläche, reißen das Maul auf und schütteln dann den Wobbler gerne mal ab

Gruß


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

hallo schöne bilder dickes petri auch von mir 
gruß rolf


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Bedankt. Und das Fotografieren hat er auf jeden Fall drauf, finde ich auch.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hi Gunni,

da hattet ihr ja einen tollen Angeltag. Schöner Bericht, schöne Fotos.
Genau das brauchen wir alle in diesen trostlosen Zeiten.#6

Ich sitz hier im Büro, kalkuliere doofe Kanäle und frag mich, warum mir meine Eltern das mit dem Geldverdienen nie richtig erklärt haben. 
Naja, wenn demnächst die 23 Millionen aus Afrika kommen, geh ich unter der Woche auch wieder öfter angeln.:g

Bis dahin schau ich mir in der Mittagspause euren schönen Berichte und Fotos an!


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

@Vertikal Genau so ist das, mit angeln gegen die Winterdepression....
Wenn die 23 Millionen da sind, sag bescheid, ich helfe dir beim verstecken...:m 


Mal ne Frage, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man in Vinkeveen ein Boot mieten kann und was es kostet?

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Morgen ist es wieder so weit#d , letzte Chance vor der Schonzeit#6 , will noch einer schnell entschlossen mit?

Gruß


----------



## robi_N (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hey Günter wie war es denn heute? 
Ich hoffe mal das Wetter war daoben nicht genau so bescheiden wie hier. 
Sag mal bescheid wie es gelaufen ist. Man hört von einander! 

Bis dann Robert


----------



## Gunni77 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

@robi_N Na, alles wieder im grünen Bereich|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri . Günter was? Kastenfrosch? Ein Bild von mir, gestern beim angeln, mit meinem neuen Freund ....:m 
http://img82.*ih.us/img82/6321/scan11ka9ns.jpg

Ja, das war wieder mal eine Tour...... 

Ich hatte es ja eigentlich insgeheim ob eines fehlenden Mitfahrers (böses Feuerwasser...|supergri ) und des Wetterberichtes geknickt.
Gestern morgen viel dann plötzlich in der ganzen Straße der Strom aus, weiter arbeiten unmöglich, da bin ich kurz entschlossen trotz des Schnees gefahren:

http://img456.*ih.us/img456/2053/strae7tz.jpg

Auf der Fahrt dann noch ein Stau und leider erst um halb zwölf am Wasser, eigentlich viel zu spät...
Das Wetter setzte sich nahtlos fort, Schnee, Hagel, Regen, Sturmböen...

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/5851/schnee2th.jpg

Ich werde mal nicht mit den Details nerven.... gefangen habe ich wirklich sehr ordentlich, leider eher Masse als Klasse.
Sowieso schleichen in den extrem flachen Moorpoldern viele kleine Fische rum, in NH in den größeren Poldern gibt auch häufiger mal größere Fische.
Zwischendurch ist auch mal eine halbe Stunde die Sonne raus gekommen, da habe ich dann mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/5499/h10an.jpg

Und dann habe ich noch was Krasses gefunden:
Direkt am Ufer schaute aus einem Laubhaufen ein kleiner Wobbler heraus, als ich den aufheben wollte, hing da ein Hechtskelett dran, das leider dabei zerfallen ist. Der hintere Drilling des Wobblers hängt fest im Kieferknochen....daran ist der Fisch eingegangen:

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/7900/h30ck.jpg

Tja, ein Stahlvorfach ist eben eine feine Sache.....und die Fische gehen mit nem vernagelten Maul eben doch ein.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (1. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hi Gunni!

Prima Bericht von dir. Der grüne Dress auf dem ersten Bild steht dir doch gut.:q

Ganz schön gruselig, das letzte Bild. Sollte man gewissen Leuten mal von innen auf die Brille kleben, vielleicht kommt ja dann doch noch die Erleuchtung.


----------



## Gunni77 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

@Vertikal

Ja, der Dress ist rattenscharf. Wieso mich immer alle unbedingt Günter nennen wollen, |uhoh: ;+ :q ? 

Das letzte Foto ist ein echtes Trauerspiel:v .  Wie kann man an einem teilweise heftig mit Hechtfritten verseuchten Gewässer einen 5cm Wobbler ohne Stahl durchziehen? 
Und überhapt, wer angelt denn gezielt auf die kleinen Teile? Die hängen schon ständig auf den 14 bis 20cm Wobblern....das ist mir gestern echt ein bisschen auf den Nerv gegangen.

Gruß


----------



## robi_N (1. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hey Günni,

mit der Tigerente musst Du aber aufpassen. Nicht das Du noch die Grippe bekommst.

Aber schön das Du was gefangen hast. War jawohl auch die mindeste Belohnung bei dem "Scheisswetter".
Das letzte Bild ist echt krass. Was soll ich da noch zu sagen.

Bis dann der robi_N


----------



## Gunni77 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Hallo

Grippe? Die Ente oder ich?

Jo, wenn ich bei dem Wetter nix gefangen hätte, das wäre bitter gewesen. Ich hätte blos lieber viel weniger gefangen und dafür mal einen besseren, aber so ist das eben manchmal....

Gruß


----------



## Hanselle 007 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

das sind ja ein paar mortz brummer führ diesen fluss das macht mir schon bedenken etwas mache ich falsch ich glaub ich müsste meine angel mal neben meinem haus in den bach schmeissen wehr weiss was da alles so drinn ist ausser köfis ja jungens dann wahr  das ja ein erfolgreicher tag und wünsche euch beim nächsten mal noch mehr glück und vieleicht fähngt dann der marcel noch einen grösseren hecht gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Gunni77 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Snoeken an de Polders*

Ich habe da gerade was gefunden, gehört das dir? Bitte:m : ........,,,,,,,,????!!!!

Sorry, nix für ungut :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------

